# Amplificador con Transistores 2SB1429 y 2SD2155



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo una placa de un amplificador que me regalo mi tio.
Se ve bien solo que corto cables a lo menso y aparte se ve que se manejaba por varias placas mas.
Trae 2 capacitores de 10,000µF/80v y trae 2 transistores 2SB1429 y 2 transistores 2SD2155, pero no se que potencia dara, ya que dependiendo a esto sabre si la destripo o si la opero para su nuevo luck .

Alguine me podria ayudar??'

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## faustostar (Nov 11, 2011)

los reeplazos de esos transistores son lo nte2328 y nte2329

cual es el voltaje y el ampraje del transformador y realiza esta operacion P=V*I y de ahi tienes un aproximado

eso creo si me equivoco que me corrijan


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 11, 2011)

Pues esque solo me dieron la placa


----------



## faustostar (Nov 14, 2011)

pon foto de la misma


----------

